# Where to live in Melbourne if working in CBD



## BKIrel (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi - 
My family and I are moving from Ireland to Melbourne in April this year. I will be working in the CBD (Collins St) and would like some advise on where to live. Looking to rent at first but maybe by later on
Rent budget would be up to aud500 per week and buying would be around the 350 -400k mark
My wife would not be working initially as our daughter is only 3 and not in full time school yet - so familys of similar nature near by would be great so that she can get to know people
I'm from the country side originally so space if possible would be great
Looking for a nice area (we are 36 years old) with good facilities near by. I am will to commute up to an hour each way but no more than than and as direct as possible
Our likes are - tennis, rugby, walks, scuba diving - most things
Would like a reasonibly modern home also if possible

So I'm not asking for much as you can see ! ! ! ! ..... any help / advise anyone car give us would be hugely appreciated

Thanks so much
B


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

BKIrel said:


> Hi -
> My family and I are moving from Ireland to Melbourne in April this year. I will be working in the CBD (Collins St) and would like some advise on where to live. Looking to rent at first but maybe by later on
> Rent budget would be up to aud500 per week and buying would be around the 350 -400k mark
> My wife would not be working initially as our daughter is only 3 and not in full time school yet - so familys of similar nature near by would be great so that she can get to know people
> ...


Go for Geelong. Although you won't get a new house if you do decide to buy a new house with the money your willing to spend it will be a slum suburb. Perhaps got for a 2x1 as well I don't think you need a 3x1 and your qualify of life will be much higher.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi BKIrel,
If you work in melbourne CBD and your rent budget is aud500 per week , you can look for some decent flats very near to CBD or CBD itself.
Richmond, St kilda,Docklands ,Southbank are some options in and arround CBD.

If you are looking for a house then Northcote,Preston,Reservoir are some other options. There are many place arround CBD which is 20 to 30 minutes journey in train. I just listed down some place i know personaly.. 

you wont find any problem in finding house in melbourne.

Regards,
Neo


----------



## DaneD (Jan 18, 2011)

I think that Geelong is too far away from Melbourne, if you are having to commute to the CBD everyday. I personally wouldnt want to live there either. If I was looking for a place for a family I would be looking at places in the South East, along the bay.


----------



## BKIrel (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll check into this and see where it leads me to


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

*Eastern Suburbs*

We are based in the Eastern Suburbs on the Lilydale line. It takes about 50 mins on the train to get in, though the train service can be a bit unreliable. It is improving but I think you will find the service is bad all over. There is definately a compromise between living further out and having more land/property for less money and living closer to town but spending a fortune if you want a garden / yard. The closer you are in the more transport choices you have, trams, buses and trains. 

However as much as I don't like the commute especially when the trains are full, I love the area we live in. We are in the Yarra Valley and close to Healesville and the Dandenong ranges. Beautiful area. The South Eastern suburbs are good if you want to be close to the beach.

There are a few good scuba clubs around. We joined one in Ringwood (though I think they closed the shope there). Unfortunately other things got in the way so haven't had a change to go. They arrange all sorts of trips and have an indoor tank at their other location. They are called Diver Instruction service.

At least you will be renting for a while so you can then be able to spend time checking out all the different areas.

Have fun looking
Mel


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Point Cook has the newest houses in Melbourne and its pretty close to the city. But if you want quality lifesytle for cheap then yes Geelong is your option. There's a VLine train that take you to Collins St from Geelong in 1.2 hours.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

What about the Mornington Peninsula? In my opinion much more to see and do this side of the bay.

Dolly


----------



## alexlhh (Mar 4, 2013)

500 is a lot of money for renting, you should have ample options to choose, but it is not only about location, i think you need to learn something (environment, education, living cost) more about Victoria before your settle.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

alexlhh said:


> 500 is a lot of money for renting, you should have ample options to choose, but it is not only about location, i think you need to learn something (environment, education, living cost) more about Victoria before your settle.


I wouldn't say $500 is a lot, certainly not in the inner suburbs. I've seen two bedrooms in my area (St Kilda) go for around $550 at the low end. Further out you get more space for your dollar but I don't like suburban areas very much personally. I prefer to be within walking distance of amenities.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Any where in st kilda road and south bank which is 5 mins tram journey to cbd.... for 500$ you can get an nice 2 bhk with car park...
Micm.com.au are popular in those area.....


----------

